
Functional Programming Is A Scam - austengary
http://swannodette.github.io/2013/06/10/porting-notchs-minecraft-demo-to-clojurescript/
======
archgoon
This post seems to be a scam. The rather sensationalist claim in the title has
nothing to do with the post, nor is it referenced at all. The post is mostly
about reimplementing Notch's 'Javascript Minecraft Rendery Hack Thingy' in
clojurescript; and the niceness of applying the Closure Compiler to reduce the
size of the output.

At best, the author will later explain that they were conducting an A/B test
of post titles and will later share with us the results of their experiment.
As it stands, however, this seems to be simple link-bait.

------
jere
_Any headline which ends in an exclamation mark can be considered sarcasm._

------
javajosh
Total link-bait title. Better: "Porting Minecraft to ClojureScript". That's
better, but still not entirely accurate since this is just a demo, not the
full game.

------
leokun
It's a pretty good post, too bad about the title. I should give Closurescript
a try. I don't necessarily agree with local modifications though, not unless
it's absolutely obvious.

------
coldtea
Anybody else wants to ignore 4 other comments already about the "linkbait
title" and add his?

------
meepmorp
What's with the click bait title?

